# Recipe for natural Foaming Bath Whip?



## tiffisok (Dec 2, 2020)

I’m looking for a recipe for the most natural foaming bath whip. I would like it to be as natural as possible and contain a lot of butters, any ideas?


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm not familiar with bath whip, when and why is it used?


----------



## tiffisok (Dec 2, 2020)

It’s king of like cream soap/body polish!


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 2, 2020)

What is "body polish"?


----------



## Misschief (Dec 2, 2020)

There are two ways you can do it. Either make a "croap" (cream soap) which is soap made with Sodium Hydroxide and Potassium Hydroxide or make it with synthetic detergents (syndets). The Croap is a true soap and will need to cure (rot) for at least as long as regular soap, or even longer. I have a batch that's been sitting here for a couple of years; I've whipped some up but, honestly, I don't like it much. 

If you're looking for something to make for Christmas gifts, I wouldn't be going with Croap. I'd be checking Etsy for recipes. I make some that my customers love. I bought the recipe for the Foaming Bath Butter Base (FBB) from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy; it's a base that you can add other ingredients to and whip it up. It can also be made into sugar scrubs and other products and can even be used as a shampoo.



GemstonePony said:


> I'm not familiar with bath whip, when and why is it used?


It's a kind of whipped soap that you can add things to. I keep it plain (whipped with colour and FO) mostly but I have made sugar scrubs and shave cream with it in the past. I have one friend/customer who will only use this as she breaks out in a rash with every other soap product she uses. It is even the right pH for use as a shampoo.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you for recommending this - I have all those ingredients and just ordered the recipe.


----------



## sarahmarah (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you! I’m checking out Etsy now


----------



## Misschief (Dec 2, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Thank you for recommending this - I have all those ingredients and just ordered the recipe.


They also have a FB group that's very helpful.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation about this recipe, Misschief. I have tried cream soap and just couldn't get into it. 

I make shampoo bars so already have the ingredients to make this whipped cleanser. It sounds like fun!


----------



## tiffisok (Dec 2, 2020)

Misschief said:


> They also have a FB group that's very helpful.


What’s the facebook group?


----------



## Misschief (Dec 2, 2020)

tiffisok said:


> What’s the facebook group?


DIY Bath & Body Shop Group


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 2, 2020)

The idea of a whipped shampoo intrigues me greatly, so I've purchased the recipe and have the ingredients sitting in carts while I see if there's anything else I need from those sources. Thanks for the tip, @Misschief !
As far as making this as a soap with butters, I'm guessing it would be a whipped croap, which, as others have mentioned, requires a long cure.
I forget where I read it, but someone was saying their croap was good after 2 years, with 4 years being their preferred cure time. My patience doesn't extent that far. I'm intrigued enough with the concept that I have theories to try in the name of science, but I haven't gotten into it yet.


----------



## amd (Dec 3, 2020)

I'll vouch for this recipe too! I make and sell a ton of the sugar scrub - although note that their sugar scrub recipe does not add additonal preservative, and it should. I have two chemist friends tell me that it needs it (the recipe creator uses the "sugar preserves jam" reasoning for why it isn't included in the recipe, but chemist friends tell me "this is not jam, add the [expletive] preservative"). I did not care for it as a shampoo, but my hair can be particular. I make 2000g batches of the base at a time, it melts very nicely in a regular sized crockpot. (This size batch also stores nicely in a 1 gallon bucket as well). It also works amazing as a foot scrub using fine ground pumice (not a 1:1 replacement for sugar) and some refreshing essential oils.

I have tried croap and didn't care for it. It was nice at first, but if not used immediately it develops an odd waxy texture that I just don't care for.


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 3, 2020)

amd said:


> I'll vouch for this recipe too! I make and sell a ton of the sugar scrub - although note that their sugar scrub recipe does not add additonal preservative, and it should. I have two chemist friends tell me that it needs it (the recipe creator uses the "sugar preserves jam" reasoning for why it isn't included in the recipe, but chemist friends tell me "this is not jam, add the [expletive] preservative"). I did not care for it as a shampoo, but my hair can be particular. I make 2000g batches of the base at a time, it melts very nicely in a regular sized crockpot. (This size batch also stores nicely in a 1 gallon bucket as well). It also works amazing as a foot scrub using fine ground pumice (not a 1:1 replacement for sugar) and some refreshing essential oils.
> 
> I have tried croap and didn't care for it. It was nice at first, but if not used immediately it develops an odd waxy texture that I just don't care for.


What was it like as a shampoo?


----------



## Misschief (Dec 3, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> What was it like as a shampoo?


I really like it as a shampoo and my daughter tells me it's the only thing she uses as shampoo since I told her she could. My hair is fine, a little on the dry side, and I have a lot of it so I do use a conditioner bar after washing my hair but I do with any shampoo anyway.


----------



## Hope Ann (Dec 4, 2020)

amd said:


> It also works amazing as a foot scrub using fine ground pumice (not a 1:1 replacement for sugar) and some refreshing essential oils.



I was about to play with a pumice scrub for my feet.  Suggestions of what ratio to start with?

Hope


----------



## amd (Dec 4, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> What was it like as a shampoo?


For me, it dried out my hair and left it frizzy - I had to get quite a bit cut off to correct it. It foamed nicely, it just left it dried out (I had added avocado oil and glycerin to it, so it wasn't the straight bath base). Hair is a bit of a pain to find a good formulation for, I've had issues with other maker's shampoo bars as well, so I've gone to formulating my own. I follow with a commercial conditioner as well.



Hope Ann said:


> I was about to play with a pumice scrub for my feet. Suggestions of what ratio to start with?


I don't have access to my recipe, but from memory I think I use right around 15% by weight.


----------

